# Corsair Commander Pro & iCue...



## Nydish (9. März 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich hoffe hier kann man mir helfen.
Ich habe 6 LL120 von Corsair an dem Commander Pro angeschlossen. iCue sagt mir aber "Kein Gerät gefunden".
Mehrfach neu installiert. Gegoogled seit gestern, ein paar Themen gefunden aber nie hatten sie genau das selbe Problem.
Noch dazu ist es ab und zu so, wenn ich den PC starte, gehen 4 der 6 Lüfter nicht, wie kann das sein?
Immer wenn ich iCue starte höre ich ein USB disconnect sound.
Im Anhang noch der iCue Log...

Bin dankbar über jede Hilfe!


----------



## Ellina (11. Juni 2019)

Mal Corsair Like Installiert und dort drüber geschaut?

Wird der Commander Pro in Hwinfo64 angezeigt?


----------

